
“Complaining” about peace - IGbarb19
http://igbarb19.wordpress.com/2008/12/20/complaining-about-peace/
======
gaius
"In Italy, for 30 years under the Borgias, they had warfare, terror, murder,
bloodshed, they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance.
In Switzerland, they had brotherly love, 500 years of democracy and peace, and
what did they produce? The cuckoo clock." -- Orson Welles

